# Make Disciples of all the Nations (Matthew 28:18-20)



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2008)

» Make Disciples of all the Nations (Matt 28:18-20) Central Baptist Church, Okinawa, Japan: Spreading the Gospel of Jesus Christ in Okinawa



> ...In fact, if you read again what the passage commands, Christ states a main command: Go and make disciples of all the nations. This command then entails two necessary elements that are attached to this main command. Those two elements that are part of making disciples of all the nations are:
> 
> 
> 1. Baptizing them in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit
> ...





> ...Christ has commanded that the Church teach men and women everything that He commanded them. Now, I want to ask you a question: how much is everything? Is it the portions of teaching that we think are important? Is it the portions of His teaching that we like? No.
> 
> The reason I keep having to remind us all of the authority of Christ is because we think that sometimes circumstances or our better judgment allows us to determine what part of God’s teaching we should shave off. Are we not placing ourselves in a higher place of authority than Christ when we do this? Did He not say that the Church is to teach disciples everything?
> 
> Beloved, I believe that it is disrespectful to Christ’s authority that we often neglect this important point and that disrespect is sin that we need to repent of. I also believe that when disciples themselves are content to stop learning because the Christian faith just takes up too much of their time, or learning about Christ is something that only sophisticated believers are called to, then I think that is disrespectful as well. Your Savior has commanded you learn everything...





> ... Until we see the Church as more than a place where we just give you basic information about Jesus, dunk you, and then give you tracts to hand out so you can bring more people in to give a surface level understanding of the Word, then we’ll never achieve what Christ has commanded. In fact, Christ gave us Apostles, Pastors, and teachers to fulfill this very commission we’ve been talking about:
> 
> Ephesians 4:11-16
> 
> ...


----------

